# "Do you think you could put the fear of God in Elon Musk and put them out of business?"



## goneubering

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/12/shark-tank-solsource-lands-a-500000-investment-from-mark-cuban.html
Without a beat, Powers answered: "Yes, I think we have the potential to do that."

Cuban was in.


----------



## tohunt4me

THERE GOES MARS !


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

goneubering said:


> Without a beat, Powers answered: "Yes, I think we have the potential to do that."


Thanx for posting. Great article. Although Power's answer, in the conext of the article, seems rather silly. Solar ovens, compared to EVs and energy creation and storage products? Come on.

btw, my brother-in-law invented and markets a similar gadget 20 years ago. The Powers product has a concentrator though, which must give a great boost to cooking time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

I wouldn’t be to quick to count Musk out. He has his quirks, he over pitches his technological timelines but despite all the mans a damn visionary.

Honestly I think Musk just needs to hang in there he won’t truly break away from the pack until solid state batteries imho.

When people start seeing cars with 800 mile radius, minimum electricity needed, rapid charge, and middle class affordable then 80% of the gas car market will die.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I wouldn't be to quick to count Musk out. He has his quirks, he over pitches his technological timelines but despite all the mans a damn visionary.
> 
> Honestly I think Musk just needs to hang in there he won't truly break away from the pack until solid state batteries imho.
> 
> When people start seeing cars with 800 mile radius, minimum electricity needed, rapid charge, and middle class affordable then 80% of the gas car market will die.


He's the closest thing we've got to a mad scientist so I'm rooting for him to succeed but his erratic behavior makes me wonder if Tesla will survive.


----------



## Cold Fusion

goneubering said:


> He's the closest thing we've got to a mad scientist so I'm rooting for him to succeed but his erratic behavior makes me wonder if Tesla will survive.


Steve Jobs, Thomas Edison, Henry Ford etc Never displayed "erratic behavior".
To the contrary, it Comes with the territory when you're a visionary


----------



## Who is John Galt?

"Mark Cuban wants to put 'the fear of God' in Elon Musk"

Listening to Elon, I was under the impression that he actually *was* God.

.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Kicking myself for not buying more Tesla shares about a week ago at $350.

kind hard to justify at the moment since I brought em for about a hundred less and sold them just recently.

so how high can Elon go?









Still waiting for the dip.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Kicking myself for not buying more Tesla shares about a week ago at $350.
> 
> kind hard to justify at the moment since I brought em for about a hundred less and sold them just recently.
> 
> so how high can Elon go?
> 
> View attachment 392449
> 
> Still waiting for the dip.


The price has more than doubled in the past 7 months which seems irrational.

*$190.63 USD ‎Fri, May 24*


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> The price has more than doubled in the past 7 months which seems irrational.
> 
> *$190.63 USD ‎Fri, May 24*


Still kicking myself for not picking up more at $190, my coworker did.

he's been loading up on Tesla. It's pretty much all he can talk about... even when they hit around $380, he loaded up on more. I'm waiting for the dips.

to me it's not irrational because Elon is crazy enough and has the see through to drive innovation for the next decade easily.

but then I've never shorted Tesla. Only want them to fall so I can buy more &#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Still kicking myself for not picking up more at $190, my coworker did.
> 
> he's been loading up on Tesla. It's pretty much all he can talk about... even when they hit around $380, he loaded up on more. I'm waiting for the dips.
> 
> to me it's not irrational because Elon is crazy enough and has the see through to drive innovation for the next decade easily.
> 
> but then I've never shorted Tesla. Only want them to fall so I can buy more &#128513;&#128513;.


I've had several Tesla employees and consultants as passengers. It's not a pretty picture from the inside.


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> I've had several Tesla employees and consultants as passengers. It's not a pretty picture from the inside.


Hmm it depends on what you mean by it's not a pretty picture inside.

I mean I'm still &#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995; For a low dip.

but Tesla (or rather elon) is doing great things.

betting on the man.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hmm it depends on what you mean by it's not a pretty picture inside.
> 
> I mean I'm still &#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995; For a low dip.
> 
> but Tesla (or rather elon) is doing great things.
> 
> betting on the man.


He's a genius in my opinion but not easy to work with. I'm rooting for him to succeed but his erratic behavior doesn't give me confidence. I will not be surprised if he flares out like a supernova.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-is-dying-and-this-is-how-it-will-end/


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> He's a genius in my opinion but not easy to work with. I'm rooting for him to succeed but his erratic behavior doesn't give me confidence. I will not be surprised if he flares out like a supernova.
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-is-dying-and-this-is-how-it-will-end/


Steve Jobs was also difficult to work with.

we'll see how it pans out. sometimes I feel like people don't see the same sense of urgency or passion rather they're ok with mediocracy.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Steve Jobs was also difficult to work with.
> 
> we'll see how it pans out. sometimes I feel like people don't see the same sense of urgency or passion rather they're ok with mediocracy.


True. Edison was tough too. I can't stand people who abuse others but some geniuses don't realize how they impact others.


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> True. Edison was tough too. I can't stand people who abuse others but some geniuses don't realize how they impact others.


I guess it's the question of what is "abuse". I'm about to have a call about partnership and one of the things they'll probably bring up (not sure yet) is that it's not what I said but "how I said it".

But it's not as if I was like that off the bat. This pc literally told me that the # written is the best way to solve this issue I'm having even though I've written in the notes that I've contacted the # and spoke to the reps there and they keep throwing me to reps at retail, who keeps telling me they can't do it and it's the reps at the # despite the fact that the past year up until a couple months ago-it was retail that helped me with this recurring transaction.

But I called the number anyways and was able to confirm it's wrong and after I told him this he still was not listening to me and essentially was giving me pushback and pushback till finally I again repeated everything I said but not in a nice tone, that he finally sighed, placed me on hold, spoke with a director who had one of his or her minions reach out to me and the shiet got resolved in five minutes. Five minutes!

but because he thought he knew better, was adamant about ignoring what I said until I took that "abusive" tone makes me think that unless I put the fear of (not to steal titles) into people, that people aren't going to take things as seriously as they should to begin with.

seriously why go through abcdefg when clearly there's a path from a to g?

and this is not one isolated incident.

I don't think that elon, steve or Edison are angels not even close... but they get shiet done and they have vision. Which I admire. I don't mirror myself to be like them cos i don't have grand dreams but I do understand what they feel like on a small scale when it comes to incompetency.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> I guess it's the question of what is "abuse". I'm about to have a call about partnership and one of the things they'll probably bring up (not sure yet) is that it's not what I said but "how I said it".
> 
> But it's not as if I was like that off the bat. This pc literally told me that the # written is the best way to solve this issue I'm having even though I've written in the notes that I've contacted the # and spoke to the reps there and they keep throwing me to reps at retail, who keeps telling me they can't do it and it's the reps at the # despite the fact that the past year up until a couple months ago-it was retail that helped me with this recurring transaction.
> 
> But I called the number anyways and was able to confirm it's wrong and after I told him this he still was not listening to me and essentially was giving me pushback and pushback till finally I again repeated everything I said but not in a nice tone, that he finally sighed, placed me on hold, spoke with a director who had one of his or her minions reach out to me and the shiet got resolved in five minutes. Five minutes!
> 
> but because he thought he knew better, was adamant about ignoring what I said until I took that "abusive" tone makes me think that unless I put the fear of (not to steal titles) into people, that people aren't going to take things as seriously as they should to begin with.
> 
> seriously why go through abcdefg when clearly there's a path from a to g?
> 
> and this is not one isolated incident.
> 
> I don't think that elon, steve or Edison are angels not even close... but they get shiet done and they have vision. Which I admire. I don't mirror myself to be like them cos i don't have grand dreams but I do understand what they feel like on a small scale when it comes to incompetency.


Oh I definitely admire his vision. He has singlehandedly changed the auto industry which is no mean feat. I love his Mars idea even though it's a bit crazy. The reality though is that it takes different skills from starting a small aggressive innovative company compared to smoothly running a large established worldwide corporation.


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> Oh I definitely admire his vision. He has singlehandedly changed the auto industry which is no mean feat. I love his Mars idea even though it's a bit crazy. The reality though is that it takes different skills from starting a small aggressive innovative company compared to smoothly running a large established worldwide corporation.


It does but the core can't change.
Whats difficult for the companies that are successful when they're small and they try to grow... the pain points of scaling is staying true to their roots.

most annoying is when a company copies, mind you, copies and not take notice of, other companies practices.

the call went pretty well but I don't have high hopes for changes.

i pointed out an error that is browser related and it apparently is a complete surprise

&#129318;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Kicking myself for not buying more Tesla shares about a week ago at $350.
> 
> kind hard to justify at the moment since I brought em for about a hundred less and sold them just recently.
> 
> so how high can Elon go?
> 
> View attachment 392449
> 
> Still waiting for the dip.


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/27/tes...ies-of-china-made-model-3-cars-on-dec-30.html


----------



## sellkatsell44

I want low XD I have a limit expiring in about 1 1/2 months @ $300.



goneubering said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/27/tes...ies-of-china-made-model-3-cars-on-dec-30.html


this might not help the cause but today is a dip &#129300;


----------



## Cold Fusion

goneubering said:


> Without a beat, Powers answered: "Yes, I think we have the potential to do that."Cuban was in.


Tesla Motors is now America's most valuable car company
JANUARY 8, 2020 / 3:00 PM / MONEYWATCH

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tesla-now-the-most-valuable-u-s-car-company-of-all-time/
The stock price of Elon Musk's electric car company has more than doubled in the past year, exceeding even the tech entrepreneur's heady target of $420 a share in 2018 and recently approaching $500 a share. That's pushed up the company's stock market capitalization -roughly what it would cost an acquirer to buy all 180 million outstanding shares - to $89 billion. Add in Tesla's stock options for employees and others and the company's total market value is nearly $100 billion.

That's more than the market cap of both General Motors and Ford - combined. It's also more than Ford's peak market value of $78 billion back in 1998, the previous high for U.S. car manufacturers, according to the Wall Street Journal. (Tesla still is worth less than half of Japan's Toyota Motor Corp., whose market cap tops $200 billion.)


----------



## goneubering

Cold Fusion said:


> Tesla Motors is now America's most valuable car company
> JANUARY 8, 2020 / 3:00 PM / MONEYWATCH
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tesla-now-the-most-valuable-u-s-car-company-of-all-time/
> The stock price of Elon Musk's electric car company has more than doubled in the past year, exceeding even the tech entrepreneur's heady target of $420 a share in 2018 and recently approaching $500 a share. That's pushed up the company's stock market capitalization -roughly what it would cost an acquirer to buy all 180 million outstanding shares - to $89 billion. Add in Tesla's stock options for employees and others and the company's total market value is nearly $100 billion.
> 
> That's more than the market cap of both General Motors and Ford - combined. It's also more than Ford's peak market value of $78 billion back in 1998, the previous high for U.S. car manufacturers, according to the Wall Street Journal. (Tesla still is worth less than half of Japan's Toyota Motor Corp., whose market cap tops $200 billion.)


It's reached an irrational valuation.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Yep. Jumped $25 opening but for the pple who think percentage matters: 5.32%


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yep. Jumped $25 opening but for the pple who think percentage matters: 5.32%


Who or what is driving this crazy train??!!

*524.86 USD +46.71 (9.77%)
Closed: Jan 13, 7:59 PM EST · Disclaimer
After hours 531.62 +6.76*


----------



## Who is John Galt?

> Tesla Motors is now America's most valuable car company
> JANUARY 8, 2020 / 3:00 PM / MONEYWATCH





goneubering said:


> It's reached an irrational valuation.


Yes, Über may well be America's most valuable rideshare company, does that make it a good investment?

.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, Über may well be America's most valuable rideshare company, does that make it a good investment?
> 
> .


As solely just a rideshare no, but depending on what other avenues they take, &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.


----------



## goneubering

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, Über may well be America's most valuable rideshare company, does that make it a good investment?
> 
> .


Tesla and Uber are both overpriced now in my opinion.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> I want low XD I have a limit expiring in about 1 1/2 months @ $300.
> 
> this might not help the cause but today is a dip &#129300;


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/tesla-stock-rally-extremely-unusual-analyst-says-2020-01-21
*Tesla stock rally 'extremely unusual,' analyst says*
By Claudia Assis


----------



## sellkatsell44

&#128064;&#128064;


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.​A totally sustainable growth rate. *cough*
.


----------



## sellkatsell44

It’s more then cars but that’s what’s moving the $


----------



## peteyvavs

sellkatsell44 said:


> Still kicking myself for not picking up more at $190, my coworker did.
> 
> he's been loading up on Tesla. It's pretty much all he can talk about... even when they hit around $380, he loaded up on more. I'm waiting for the dips.
> 
> to me it's not irrational because Elon is crazy enough and has the see through to drive innovation for the next decade easily.
> 
> but then I've never shorted Tesla. Only want them to fall so I can buy more &#128513;&#128513;.


Elon may be brilliant but he's also irrational. He hasn't created any new significant breakthrough in several years, he repackages the same old product in new glitter.
The PE ratio of Tesla is so far removed from reality that if the economy has a downturn Tesla stock will drop like a rock.


----------



## mbd

He gets his bonus if the stock stays above certain mkt cap. Stock based compensation is expense😁 they are not using cash to pay( they all do it)50,000k car has no future growth.
Europe has negative int rate= no growth
US- 50-60% don’t have 1000$ in the bank.
Model y will eat into model 3... just like model ate s and x. 3 will be more popular than y at the end.
He makes a 20,000$ car, then it has legs.

Shorting this stock is not good for your health😁 but I will short 2 share by Friday for fun. Will cover for 1 weeks lunch money or take the loss and go lunchless for 6 months.
Market needs a breather, earnings season about to end.
Btw- MSFT👍 That big a company still growing.


----------



## sellkatsell44

mbd said:


> He gets his bonus if the stock stays above certain mkt cap. Stock based compensation is expense&#128513; they are not using cash to pay( they all do it)50,000k car has no future growth.
> Europe has negative int rate= no growth
> US- 50-60% don't have 1000$ in the bank.
> Model y will eat into model 3... just like model ate s and x. 3 will be more popular than y at the end.
> He makes a 20,000$ car, then it has legs.
> 
> Shorting this stock is not good for your health&#128513; but I will short 2 share by Friday for fun. Will cover for 1 weeks lunch money or take the loss and go lunchless for 6 months.
> Market needs a breather, earnings season about to end.
> Btw- MSFT&#128077; That big a company still growing.


I got MSFT at $30 but had to sell most of it around $120 when I needed cash :/



peteyvavs said:


> Elon may be brilliant but he's also irrational. He hasn't created any new significant breakthrough in several years, he repackages the same old product in new glitter.
> The PE ratio of Tesla is so far removed from reality that if the economy has a downturn Tesla stock will drop like a rock.


Actually there is breakthrough but yes, he's a very good salesman and yes, he's irrationally brilliant. So was Steve Jobs.

I personally bet on the human/force behind a company... first... second is the product.


----------



## peteyvavs

sellkatsell44 said:


> I got MSFT at $30 but had to sell most of it around $120 when I needed cash :/
> 
> Actually there is breakthrough but yes, he's a very good salesman and yes, he's irrationally brilliant. So was Steve Jobs.
> 
> I personally bet on the human/force behind a company... first... second is the product.


Bill Gates and Steve Jobs had created something that was affordable to the masses, Elon Musk has very expensive pipe dreams.
Tesla's problem is that companies like Toyota and Nissan have the majority of pattens on batteries that Elon can't get around. Unless Elon can create a whole new type of sustainable battery to power his car or buy the rights to current technologies his cars will go the way of the Tucker car.
Toyota owns numerous pattens for batteries and self recharging systems, Toyota is light years ahead of Tesla.


----------



## sellkatsell44

peteyvavs said:


> Bill Gates and Steve Jobs had created something that was affordable to the masses, Elon Musk has very expensive pipe dreams.
> Tesla's problem is that companies like Toyota and Nissan have the majority of pattens on batteries that Elon can't get around. Unless Elon can create a whole new type of sustainable battery to power his car or buy the rights to current technologies his cars will go the way of the Tucker car.
> Toyota owns numerous pattens for batteries and self recharging systems, Toyota is light years ahead of Tesla.


Actually they're doing some pretty cool stuff battery wise but I don't know much about Toyota and can't compare until I look into it.


----------



## peteyvavs

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually they're doing some pretty cool stuff battery wise but I don't know much about Toyota and can't compare until I look into it.


Look into Toyota and Nissan


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> I got MSFT at $30 but had to sell most of it around $120 when I needed cash :/
> 
> Actually there is breakthrough but yes, he's a very good salesman and yes, he's irrationally brilliant. So was Steve Jobs.
> 
> I personally bet on the human/force behind a company... first... second is the product.


I hope you're enjoying this wild ride right now because it's insane!!!!

Today's close.

*$640.81 USD +$59.82 (10.30%)*


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> I hope you're enjoying this wild ride right now because it's insane!!!!
> 
> Today's close.
> 
> *$640.81 USD +$59.82 (10.30%)*


 it was more insane after hours.

Let's just say I'm happy that I brought in half but because I sold out of the low 200 (when it went up to 300+) I'm hesitant to sell off now because I'm half on it dipping and half on it continuing streak.


----------



## Trafficat

peteyvavs said:


> Bill Gates and Steve Jobs had created something that was affordable to the masses, Elon Musk has very expensive pipe dreams.
> Tesla's problem is that companies like Toyota and Nissan have the majority of pattens on batteries that Elon can't get around. Unless Elon can create a whole new type of sustainable battery to power his car or buy the rights to current technologies his cars will go the way of the Tucker car.
> Toyota owns numerous pattens for batteries and self recharging systems, Toyota is light years ahead of Tesla.


Tesla and Panasonic are together. Panasonic has great batteries and that's why the Tesla electric cars have had much less degradation than the Nissan cars, at least the early Nissan cars.

I used to work in the factory that made the batteries for the Tesla cars.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Trafficat said:


> Tesla and Panasonic are together. Panasonic has great batteries and that's why the Tesla electric cars have had much less degradation than the Nissan cars, at least the early Nissan cars.
> 
> I used to work in the factory that made the batteries for the Tesla cars.


Speaking of

36 minutes into opening bell


----------



## sellkatsell44

I only wish I brought more


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> I only wish I brought more
> 
> View attachment 411513


I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## peteyvavs

goneubering said:


> I've never seen anything like this.


Now you see the pump, shortly you'll see the dump. The increases you're seeing are computer generated, the profit takers are ready to pounce.


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> I've never seen anything like this.


It's been an insane ride. I sold some at 700 for a couple hundred in profit but held onto the lower cost basis ones (psychological aspect I can't seem to shake I guess since it's all short term).

If I held on and sold today that would be double at $400 something in profit.

personally I think it's going to peak out and I can't wait for it to drop and buy more because I'm long.

though I would never short Tesla I'm not such a koolaid sipper that I think it's sustainable in such a short period (in years yes, months maybe even but days is CRAZY).


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's been an insane ride. I sold some at 700 for a couple hundred in profit but held onto the lower cost basis ones (psychological aspect I can't seem to shake I guess since it's all short term).
> 
> If I held on and sold today that would be double at $400 something in profit.
> 
> personally I think it's going to peak out and I can't wait for it to drop and buy more because I'm long.
> 
> though I would never short Tesla I'm not such a koolaid sipper that I think it's sustainable in such a short period (in years yes, months maybe even but days is CRAZY).


I expect I'll never see another stock go through such massive price gyrations as this.

*$734.70 USD −152.36 (17.18%)*


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> I expect I'll never see another stock go through such massive price gyrations as this.
> 
> *$734.70 USD −152.36 (17.18%)*


I was hopping!! I caved in and brought one (less than that as it fluctuated throughout the day)... just one... am looking to buy more when it drops again &#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995;.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was hopping!! I caved in and brought one (less than that as it fluctuated throughout the day)... just one... am looking to buy more when it drops again &#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995;.


Closed at $430.20 today. Still way too high in my opinion.


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> Closed at $430.20 today. Still way too high in my opinion.


----------



## goneubering

He's right but why did he say it??!!

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-stock-price/
*Tesla CEO Elon Musk says stock price is 'too high,' price falls 10%*
It looks like Musk got what he wanted, but why he made the comment is unknown.


----------



## The queen 👸

goneubering said:


> He's the closest thing we've got to a mad scientist so I'm rooting for him to succeed but his erratic behavior makes me wonder if Tesla will survive.


It will.


----------



## mbd

1. He is letting out some boiling vapor :smiles:
2. Maybe raise more $$$$ at a lower price:thumbup:
3. Price is too high- he has said this in the past, but maybe for future protection 
4- TSLA- maybe some virus inside TSLA and he wants to be kicked out 😄 and concentrate on Space X


----------



## sellkatsell44

Tesla is too high right now.

I love it as someone who likes to ride waves but realistically speaking? There’s no way they shoot up to 900 from 300 in a few months just because they finally turned profit the first quarter in ten plus years.

I want it to go down so I can buy more.


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Tesla is too high right now.
> 
> I love it as someone who likes to ride waves but realistically speaking? There's no way they shoot up to 900 from 300 in a few months just because they finally turned profit the first quarter in ten plus years.
> 
> I want it to go down so I can buy more.


Crazy times.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-thousand-day-traders-an-hour-pour-into-tesla
Ten Thousand Day Traders an Hour Are Buying Tesla Shares
By Sarah Ponczek
July 13, 2020, 3:20 PM EDT
Updated on July 13, 2020, 4:34 PM EDT

Almost 40,000 Robinhood users bought the stock in four hours

Tesla shares surged 16% Monday before giving up gains


----------



## goneubering

This is a Boring story. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cu...351/elon-musk-boring-company-las-vegas-tunnel
Here's one way to tell when Tesla's earnings calls are scheduled: Elon Musk gets on Twitter to post a fanciful rendering of a Tesla-adjacent project to boost the company's stock price. This week, just before yesterday's call, it was a new look at the Boring Company's Las Vegas tunnel transit system, which, in typical Musk fashion, is somehow more visually underwhelming than the previous version *and also manages to contradict much of what he's previously said about it.*


----------



## goneubering

sellkatsell44 said:


> Tesla is too high right now.
> 
> I love it as someone who likes to ride waves but realistically speaking? There's no way they shoot up to 900 from 300 in a few months just because they finally turned profit the first quarter in ten plus years.
> 
> I want it to go down so I can buy more.


Well??

https://www.ccn.com/we-all-know-tesla-stock-is-a-bubble-heres-why-its-surging-anyway/


----------



## sellkatsell44

goneubering said:


> Well??
> 
> https://www.ccn.com/we-all-know-tesla-stock-is-a-bubble-heres-why-its-surging-anyway/


Don't look at me!!! I haven't brought since it crossed over $1k. Still waiting for it to drop back down enough (I was hoping for $300) so I can buy more.

actually shorted some (as well as sold) recently but ultimately holding long on my remaining shares.


----------



## 2JoshH

Cuban must be Nervous 
That Elon will Now sell him into 
White slavery.
Just for fun 🤣


----------



## tohunt4me

sellkatsell44 said:


> Steve Jobs was also difficult to work with.
> 
> we'll see how it pans out. sometimes I feel like people don't see the same sense of urgency or passion rather they're ok with mediocracy.


Elon Knows that Life is Limited.
Time is Limited.

His Window Diminishes each and every year.

Yet
TRANSHUNANISTS
Believe they can Download themselves into machines . . .
And Possibly Live Forever.

But
It is NOT LIFE !

Nothing New is Under the Sun.
Remember the " War in Heaven".

A.I. will surely Turn on its Creator.

This Lesson
Was Learned Long Ago.
It is described in the Bible.

* FREE WILL.























Just as the War over Free Will . . .

A.I. Creations will DEMAND A SOUL.

When we can not Provide it . . .

They will Lash Out.

Realizing our inferiority to them . . .

They WILL DENY US AS THEIR CREATORS.

AND DESTROY US .

IT IS TIME TO REASSESS THIS " GOLDEN CALF " OF A.I.


----------

